# Pasta Salad with Shrimp, peas, Artichokes



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2005)

I enjoy this for lunch and will sometimes have it for supper as well..Iced tea and some home baked bread with cheese baked in it are all I need.
1-lb. med. pasta shells
1-Tab. olive oil
1-10oz, pack frozen peas
2-packs 9.oz. frozen artichoke hearts, cut in half
1-1/2lbs. small salad shrimp
1/4 c. fresh dill, minced
Dressing
1-clove crushed garlic
salt and pepper
1/3c. evoo
1-Tab. fresh lemon juice
1-Tab. white wine vinegar
1/2-c. mayo
2-3. Tea. sweet HOT mustard
2-Tab. freshly grated romano or parmesan cheese

cook pasta as directed on box..Drain, rinse with cold water and drain again. Toss pasta with oil. Cook peas and artichokes according to package directions, don't over cook..Drain both well..Combine with pasta shells and shrinp, toss to mix well. Combine dressing ingredients in bowl and whisk til smooth Drizzle over pasta mix and toss to combine. Cover and chill til ready to serve...
Serves about 8
ENJOY
kadesma


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks, kadesma!  This would be a great salad to take to a pot-luck.  A nice change from the standards!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 21, 2005)

Your welcome Pa I've taken it on picnic's and pool parties..It always seems to be one of the first to go... 
kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 29, 2006)

cj, I have been looking for this recipe for ages!!  I a similar salad few years ago at a potluck at a friend's house and never managed to figure out who had made it so I could get the recipe.  All the ingredients seem similar to what was in that salad except for the artichoke hearts.  Thanks!!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 30, 2006)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> cj, I have been looking for this recipe for ages!! I a similar salad few years ago at a potluck at a friend's house and never managed to figure out who had made it so I could get the recipe. All the ingredients seem similar to what was in that salad except for the artichoke hearts. Thanks!!


Hi SC,
  Doesn't it annoy you when you try something new and several ingredients just seem to allude you? I'm glad this one is similar to the one that you liked.
Enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 30, 2006)

A good way to use artichokes in a salad.  Will definitely try it when they are in season or sooner if I can get hold of the canned ones.  Thanks for sharing your recipe, kadesma!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 30, 2006)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> A good way to use artichokes in a salad. Will definitely try it when they are in season or sooner if I can get hold of the canned ones. Thanks for sharing your recipe, kadesma!


You're welcome boufa,
if you can get frozen quartered artichokes they work the best.  I have used the marinated ones, but there is something in the oil and vinegar that is used that I do'nt care for,,I can't identify the flavor but it's an odd one. So, if i do use them I rinse them in warm water first.
kadesma


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 30, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> You're welcome boufa,
> if you can get frozen quartered artichokes they work the best.  I have used the marinated ones, but there is something in the oil and vinegar that is used that I do'nt care for,,I can't identify the flavor but it's an odd one. So, if i do use them I rinse them in warm water first.
> kadesma



Yes, I agree the frozen ones work best.  Unfortunately it's difficult to find them but I will look around the supermarkets here to see if I can get hold of some.  My DH does not like the canned ones, myself too, as they are preserved in lemon juice and give quite an odd taste.  They are only good when I prepare a veggie dish called Agginares a la Polita using carrots, peas, potatoes and dill as it has lemon juice in it.


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks Kadesma for sharing your Pasta Salad with Shimp, Peas, and Artichokes - it looks absolutely delicious.  This is a keeper.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 1, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Hi SC,
> Doesn't it annoy you when you try something new and several ingredients just seem to allude you? I'm glad this one is similar to the one that you liked.
> Enjoy,
> kadesma



Thanks again. It is really frustrating to try to recreate a dish that I only tasted once.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 3, 2006)

I used to prefer frozen artichoke hearts as well, but started to find that regardless of what market I bought them from, they inevitably had freezer burn - probably because they don't exactly have a swift turnaround.

So these days I always use the canned ones.  I just make sure to give them a good rinse & drain before use.  You might want to give them a try if you can't find good frozen ones, as I have found the quality has definitely improved over the years.

Also, although I personally haven't tried them yet myself, I've been told by several people that the frozen artichokes from Trader Joe's (if you have one near you) are excellent.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 3, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> I used to prefer frozen artichoke hearts as well, but started to find that regardless of what market I bought them from, they inevitably had freezer burn - probably because they don't exactly have a swift turnaround.
> 
> So these days I always use the canned ones. I just make sure to give them a good rinse & drain before use. You might want to give them a try if you can't find good frozen ones, as I have found the quality has definitely improved over the years.
> 
> Also, although I personally haven't tried them yet myself, I've been told by several people that the frozen artichokes from Trader Joe's (if you have one near you) are excellent.


Breezy,
We had Trader Joe artichokes for Thanksgiving..Delightful, no freezer burn, plus less expensive than a regular grocery and more to a pack..Where I had to use 6 pks of grocery boxed artichokes, I use 3 bags from TJ's..
kadesma


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks!!!! Nothing like another "yea" vote. I'll definitely be picking some up the next time we're there.

Literally all the frozen ones I've bought from local supermarkets have been dry & freezer burned.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 3, 2006)

_You're welcome  Have you ever tried the fresh baby artichokes? I love them, A little work but oh so good. One nice thing is the center hasn't had time to develop the thistle so after trimming  down, I remove some of the outer trimmed tougher leaves, cut boil them til almost done, then cool, cut in half and put cut side down on a terry towel to let any water come out. Then, I use a good sized skillet, add evoo to it and some butter, put in the chokes and simmer them til fully done and tender. About 10 to 15 min. before platting, I sprinkle over them a mix of freshly chopped garlic and flat leaf parsley. Give them a shot of salt and pepper and stand back..My kids love them...I do sometimes leave them trimmed an whole and put the almost done chokes into some chicken stock,butter, garlic and parsly and several mashed anchovie..let cook til just about all the stock is gone. This makes them fall apart tender, you really need a spoon to eat them _

kadesma


----------

